# Recipes wanted for Beef or Pork



## SizzlininIN (Dec 5, 2004)

I was going through my recipe collection I've printed off the computer and realized I have an over abundance of chicken recipes and very little when it comes to Beef and Pork.  Whats your favorite recipe using Beef or Pork?


----------



## Alix (Dec 5, 2004)

I just made BBQ pork bits for dinner last night. We LOVE it.

Cube up some pork steaks, however many you think you need. (My recipe serves 4.)

some minced garlic and some diced onion
1 cup ketchup 
1 cup water
1 tbsp worcestershire sauce
1 tbsp chili powder (some dried chilis if you like them)
2 tbsp lemon juice or vinegar

Brown the meat, garlic and onion in some olive oil. Put into a casserole dish. In a bowl put all other ingredients together and stir until sauce is smooth. Pour over the meat and put in the oven for an hour or so. Serve over rice. Spinach salad goes well with this meal. Hope you like it.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Dec 5, 2004)

Thanks Alix........sounds really good.  Do you use the lemon or vinegar?


----------



## mudbug (Dec 5, 2004)

Sizz, here's an easy one my hubby likes to do:

Marinate meat (pork chops, steak, etc) in a bottle of CHEAP Italian dressing for at least an hour.  Remove from marinade and grill on top of stove or outside.  Goes with anything you care to fix.


----------



## choclatechef (Dec 5, 2004)

mudbug said:
			
		

> Sizz, here's an easy one my hubby likes to do:
> 
> Marinate meat (pork chops, steak, etc) in a bottle of CHEAP Italian dressing for at least an hour.  Remove from marinade and grill on top of stove or outside.  Goes with anything you care to fix.



When I first saw this in a magazine a few years ago, I was ticked off.  I thought somehow they stole my idea.    

I had been doing this for years!


----------



## SizzlininIN (Dec 5, 2004)

Wow thats simple.  Hubby loves Zesty Italian Dressing................I'll def. give this one a try.  Thanks!


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 5, 2004)

*Pork Tenderloin w/Fruit Cocktail*

Take the skinny pork tenderloin, throw it in a ziplock bag along with a can of fruit cocktail (the teriyaki flavored also works well with this) - let it marinate all day then bake in oven along with fruit - easy and good!!!


----------



## mudbug (Dec 5, 2004)

teriyaki-flavored fruit cocktail?  never heard of that one!


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 5, 2004)

A note about this recipe - 

This glaze is REALLY good over salmon and chicken also.  And don’t forget when doing salmon or chicken to still make the garlic/rosemary/sage/thyme mixture to put on it.

This isn't has hard as it looks and I can assure you the effort is worth it!!!


*Garlic Roasted Pork Loin w/Raspberry Chipotle Glaze*

*Raspberry Chipotle Glaze:* 
1 tablespoon olive oil 
1/2 cup small diced onion 
2 teaspoons minced garlic 
2 teaspoons chipotle chiles in adobo, chopped 
2 pints fresh raspberries, rinsed 
1/2 cup raspberry vinegar 
3/4 cup granulated sugar 
1/2 teaspoon salt 

*Garlic Roasted Pork Loin: *
2 1/2 to 3 1/2 pound boned pork loin 
8 large cloves garlic, peeled and sliced in half lengthwise 
1 tablespoon chopped fresh rosemary 
1 tablespoon chopped fresh sage 
1 tablespoon chopped fresh thyme 
Olive oil 
2 tablespoons kosher salt 
2 teaspoons freshly ground black pepper 
1 bunch watercress, rinsed and patted dry, tough stems discarded

*For the Glaze*: In a medium saucepan, heat oil over medium-high heat. Add the onions and cook, stirring, until soft and slightly caramelized, 4 minutes. Add the garlic to the pan and sauté for 1 minute. Add the chipotles and cook, stirring continuously, for 1 minute. Add the raspberries and cook until soft, 2 to 3 minutes. Add the vinegar and stir to deglaze the pan. Add the sugar and salt, and bring to a boil. Reduce the heat to medium and simmer until thickened and reduced by half, 8 to 10 minutes. Remove from the heat and strain through a fine mesh strainer, pressing on the solids with the back of a spoon to extract as much liquid as possible.

*For the Pork Loin*: Preheat the oven to 500 degrees F. 
Place a large roasting pan over 2 burners over medium-high heat. Add oil to coat the bottom and heat. Season the pork loin with salt and pepper. Place the loin in the roasting pan and sear on all sides until golden brown, about 2 to 3 minutes per side. 

In a food processor, combine the garlic, rosemary, sage, and thyme. Process until smooth. Add enough oil to make the mixture a good, spreadable consistency. Season with salt and pepper. 
Remove the pork from the heat. Carefully rub the garlic/herb mixture over the pork loin. 

Roast until an instant read thermometer inserted into the center of the roast registers an internal temperature of 140 degrees F, 40 to 45 minutes. Five minutes before removing the roast from the oven, evenly spread the glaze over the top. Remove from the oven and tent with aluminum foil to keep warm. Let rest for 10 to 15 minutes before carving. Line a large bowl or platter with watercress. Arrange the wild rice dressing on top and serve. Slice the pork loin and place on top of the rice dressing. Drizzle with leftover glaze.


*NOTE* – I don’t cook the loin for the full 40-45 minutes in the oven – I like mine pink in the center “after” it has had time to rest.


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 5, 2004)

ROFL mudbug - you know how thoughts run through your mind - so you just type what you're thinking - but I guess that was the WRONG place to type that thought!! LOL

teriyaki flavored pork tenderloin (I know I didn't need to clarify that but I just HAD to - LOL)


----------



## mudbug (Dec 5, 2004)

You had me worried there for a sec. elf.  The only thing I knew of that was exotic in fruit cocktail was that single maraschino cherry we always use to fight over as kids.  Whew!   All is well now.  

Your pork loin and glaze recipe look quite enticing.  Pork and fruit seem to be amiable companions at all times.


----------



## Alix (Dec 5, 2004)

Sorry to take so long. I use vinegar.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Dec 5, 2004)

Thanks all............Elf......I had to read that a few times myself


----------



## SierraCook (Dec 5, 2004)

Rigatoni with Italian Sausage and Tomato

2 tablespoons olive oil
1 onion, sliced
3-4 cloves garlic, sliced
8 oz. Italian sausage
14-oz. can crushed or diced tomatoes
½ cup white wine
½-1 teaspoon red pepper flakes
Salt and pepper
12 oz. rigatoni
2 tablespoons chopped fresh parsley
2 tablespoons freshly grated Parmesan cheese

Heat oil in a frying pan. Add the onion and garlic, sautÃ© until tender. Add the sausage to pan and cook, turning frequently, for 2-3 minutes. Add the tomato, wine, red pepper flakes, and salt and pepper, to taste, and stir. Bring to boil, reduce the heat and simmer for 15-20 minutes. While the sauce is cooking, cook the rigatoni in a large pan of rapidly boiling salted water until al dente. Drain and return to pan. Add the sauce to hot pasta. Toss well to combine. Serve sprinkled with the combined fresh parsley and grated Parmesan.


Mexican Stuffed Shells

12 jumbo pasta shells
1-lb. ground beef
1 ½ cups picante sauce (mild or medium, to taste) 
1-8 oz. can tomato sauce
¼ teaspoon ground cumin
1/8 teaspoon chili powder
1-4 oz. can chopped green chilies
1 ½ cups shredded Monterey jack cheese (6 oz.), divided

Cook pasta shells according to package directions. Drain well. Cook ground beef in a skillet, stirring occasionally to break up meat, until brown. Drain off fat. In medium bowl, combine picante sauce, tomato sauce, broth, cumin, chili powder, mix well. Add ½ cup of the sauce mixture, chilies, and ½ cup of the cheese to beef. Mix well. Stuff shells with beef mixture. Spread half of the remaining sauce mixture in a 10-inch round baking dish. Place stuffed shells in baking dish. Pour remaining sauce mixture over stuffed shells. Bake, covered in a preheated 350° oven for 30 minutes, or until heated through. Top with remaining 1 cup of cheese. Return to oven and bake, uncovered, 5 minutes or until cheese is melted.


----------



## Lifter (Dec 5, 2004)

The number of beef and pork recipes I could come up with astounds me!

Do you want the "cheap cuts" or the more pricey ones?

Here's whats on for supper tomorrow in the "Lifter" household, while I go out on a "roadtrip" for work...

Two pork tenderloins, each approximately 1.5 lbs...(my cost, at "my" butcher, about $10 Cdn!)...

Got them thawed and malleable, will stab them several placesinserting  a split garlic clove or a "lardoon" (as GoodWeed  calls them) of pork fat...(the meat packer charges about a buck for this, the grovery store let me out with about a pound, no charge)...maybe a few wedges of apple or pineapple, sticking it all together in place with balsa toothpicks...

In a non stick fry pan, with a bit of olive oil, sear this meat all over briefly...

Take it from there, and, for a bout 20 minutes a pound, place it in the oven at about 350 degrees, until internal temp is up to or about 145...

Rest and serve...it will leak a good deal of juiciness...

Can do this over in pastry covering, with mushroom and scallion stuffing...(okay, I'm starting to drool...this means stop writing on the thread!)...

Just pop up your ingredient on the appropriate board, and I am sure that there will be any number of us to rush in with recipes/ cooking instructions/accessories for you...

Lifter


----------



## buckytom (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: Pork Tenderloin w/Fruit Cocktail*



			
				kitchenelf said:
			
		

> Take the skinny pork tenderloin, throw it in a ziplock bag along with a can of fruit cocktail (the teriyaki flavored also works well with this) - let it marinate all day then bake in oven along with fruit - easy and good!!!



mmmmm, elfie, this sounds good. thanks. i always have cans of fruit cocktail around, and i love pork. i have a pork roast thawing, i think i'll give this one a shot this week. thanks!
 i think i'll marinate it in teryaki first, then do the fruit cocktail the day i make it...


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 6, 2004)

Check your PM.

Seeeeeya: Goodweed of the North


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 6, 2004)

I bet you could do them at the same time buckytom!

Lifter - one winter when our power went out I had some of these skinny pork tenderloins - no oven - so I used by Chinese bamboo steamer - WOW were they ever good and tender!!!!!  When I don't grill them I do them in the steamer.


----------



## crewsk (Dec 6, 2004)

Sizz, these are 2 of my favorites.

Easy Beef Stew  
1 lb.stewing beef
1/2C. flour
1teaspoon salt
1/2teaspoon pepper
3Tablespoons cooking oil
1 1/2C. water
2 onions, sliced & separated
3 potatoes, cubed
3 carrots, sliced
3 stalks celery, sliced

Cut meat into bite-sized pieces. In paper sack, combine flour, salt, & pepper ; put pieces of meat in sack, a handful at a time, and shake to coat. Reserve flour. Brown meat in oil until browned on all sides. Add water, cover and cook over low heat until tender, about 2 1/2 hours. Add vegetables to pan & continue cooking until tender-about 30 minutes. If needed, thicken with reserved flour.



Hawaiin Chops  
4 pork chops
1/2C. flour
1teaspoon salt
1/2teaspoon pepper
4 pineapple slices

Trim excess fat from pork chops. In a bowl, combine flour, salt, and pepper ; roll chops in flour mixture to coat. Arrange chops in a baking dish ; bake at 375 deg. for 30 minutes. Lay a slice of pineapple on each chop ; return to 350 deg. oven for 15 minutes. 

I sometimes marinate the chops in the pineapple juice & some soy sauce for a little more flavor.


----------

